# Locked Bootloaders And Big Red



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

OK so I got to thinking. If Motorola is up for leaving the bootloader unlocked and allegedly it is Verizon who decided the phone should become locked by purchase; why cant the rooting process be simplified...

Why cant Motorola simply lock the phones going to verizon/ other carriers, but then offer an easy solution to unlocking them like making the code available to the Devs and others? The Main problem we have is the locked bootloader. THE OTA updates we get are test/leaked verisons which is good and bad.

But the question is what is stopping motorola shipping them locked to the cell providers then supplyin the community the keys? Are they violating contracts with Verizon or what is the issue? Locked bootloaders are not required mandatory by verizon, not moto... but once they are sold how they are ordered who cars about giving some modders the keys to mod

Been scratching the head and its getting red.









Hey anyone with personal incite to answer would be awesome


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> ...what is stopping motorola shipping them locked to the cell providers then supplyin the community the keys?...


Motorola policy & quite frankly I assume it's just about control. I think they see more benefit in controlling features, updates, apps, & when they expect you to upgrade than anything else.

The "It's the carriers fault" line they have put out has been debunked by their actions on all other carriers.

At least with this generation of Motos you have the possibility of them being unlocked unlike the last.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dang, we need to get an inside man!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> OK so I got to thinking. If Motorola is up for leaving the bootloader unlocked and allegedly it is Verizon who decided the phone should become locked by purchase; why cant the rooting process be simplified...
> 
> Why cant Motorola simply lock the phones going to verizon/ other carriers, but then offer an easy solution to unlocking them like making the code available to the Devs and others? The Main problem we have is the locked bootloader. THE OTA updates we get are test/leaked verisons which is good and bad.
> 
> ...


most likely due to contract agreements between verizon and motorola that they can't provide a method to unlock the device unless both party agrees.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

envizion said:


> most likely due to contract agreements between verizon and motorola that they can't provide a method to unlock the device unless both party agrees.


Verizon or any other carrier wouldn't need a contract when Motorola voluntarily locks & encrypts all their phones.


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

The Razr is shipping to other countries with an unlockable bootloader. When it comes down to it the carrier has the final say. When Motorola asks Verizon if they want to make the bootloader unlockable they probably would rather keep them locked on their network.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> Verizon or any other carrier wouldn't need a contract when Motorola voluntarily locks & encrypts all their phones.


doubt motorola does it voluntarily, it just goes by industry standards. as a manufacturer, all that matters is the device sells. motorola wouldn't risk going against verizon, a major distributor across the us market, for the small amount of consumers that can actually make use of an unlock bootloader.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

moondrius said:


> doubt motorola does it voluntarily, it just goes by industry standards. as a manufacturer, all that matters is the device sells. motorola wouldn't risk going against verizon, a major distributor across the us market, for the small amount of consumers that can actually make use of an unlock bootloader.


Just looking at every phone they've made for every carrier worldwide they're all the same. Locked & encrypted.


----------

